# facetime on ipad question



## junji98 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi. will facetime work with no sim card installed? i have an ipad2 3g but no sim card (plan to put sim card only for travel). will facetime work without the sim? 

e


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes. So long as you have a wifi connection. I just called my iPhone with it. It uses your appleid and an email address.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

bouche is correct. FaceTime only works over wifi so 3G and no sim is irrelevant.


----------



## junji98 (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks guys. yup i have tried calling out of the ipad. but how do you call it? what number/contact gets associated with the ipad if it has no sim?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

junji98 said:


> thanks guys. yup i have tried calling out of the ipad. but how do you call it? what number/contact gets associated with the ipad if it has no sim?


The apple id you used to activate it through iTunes is your "calling card".


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

it doesn't need to be your apple id, it can be any email account associated with it, I use a secondary email as a "mobile" account for the ipad, while on my mac I have both my primary account and my secondary account associated with it so if I want to call my mac I can call either, but if I want to call my ipad I call my secondary (mobile) account.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

upon setup, facetime pointed out that I could use any email address as my 'phone number'


----------

